# PSB Image S50 question



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a pair of PSB Image S50 surround speakers. I believe they are either called Bipole or Dipole. I was checking the speakers out today and noticed something unusual about the bass reflex ports. There are 2 on each speaker, under the drivers. On every other speaker I've seen, the port enters the cabinet and you can feel air exiting the port when the speaker is playing.

On the S50's there are plastic "blanks" on the inside of each port, basically isolating the port from the inside of the cabinet. No air is coming out of the ports because of this. What is the reason for this design?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Manufacturing flaw perhaps? At the time the S50 was sold the entire Image line was bass reflex (ported), with the S50 being the only speaker in the series that was acoustic suspension (sealed). Not sure why there is a faux port but PSB's specifications clearly show that it was a sealed speaker, so while it may look a bit odd that's how it's supposed to be apparently.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am curious enough that I might give PSB a call. It would give me a chance to thank them for all the enjoyment I've gotten from their fantastic products.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've reviewed PSB speakers and I would agree with you, they sound fantastic.


----------



## Mikeythai (Aug 23, 2010)

I feel kind of fortunate to have stumbled into buying them. When I was building my Home Theater, the Image line was being phased out and Saturday Audio had the C60 L/C/R speakers for $199. I bought 3 of them. I forget what I paid for the S50's but it was a bargain, too.


----------

